# What is this worth? I know its rare



## jjhabbs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey folks,
  New to this thread. But I have three of these derailleurs and I know that they are rare.

One is new in the box and the other two are nice as well.

I can not find one for sale on the face of the planet.

What do you think??


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 10, 2012)

*Found this.....*

http://velosniper.blogspot.com/2008/09/wednesday-price-porn-simplex-rare.html

Also found this, $1325. in 2001 ! - http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Market_highs/Highmarks_01.htm

They are late 50's and could be adjusted to handle 5,4 or 3 cogs hence the name "543". So, yes, rare indeed. That's the type of derailleur that is prized by collectors of French bicycles especially Japanese collectors.

The sky's the limit on Ebay especially if you ship internationally. You could see thousands for the one in the box and many hundreds for the others depending on condition.


----------



## jjhabbs (Mar 10, 2012)

66TigerCat said:


> http://velosniper.blogspot.com/2008/09/wednesday-price-porn-simplex-rare.html
> 
> Also found this, $1325. in 2001 ! - http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Market_highs/Highmarks_01.htm
> 
> ...




I want to sell them both. Not sure I want to do Ebay.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 11, 2012)

If you really want to sell them the only place you will get what you think they are worth would be E-Bay.  Roger


----------

